# Short Stories



## ALB2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey

Is there such a facility here or does anyone know of any where someone can publish short stories. 
I have a few (one vampire one, a silly one and a couple of other fan fic types.)

I did have a website a goodly while ago but it disappeared.  What I have would not be enough for a book, at least not at the moment but the stories are a bit of fun and might be enjoyable to some.

Can anyone recommend a forum or a link here.

Also if people do enjoy I might consider expanding the ideas. 

If anyone has some kind of short story anthology they want to publish and are looking for submissions that would be good.

I am not sure if what i have is good enough to submit to a magazine as they get thousands.


----------

